# security agent (ενεχύραση τίτλων)



## oliver_twisted (Dec 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα! Έχω ένα πληρεξούσιο για την αποδέσμευση ενεχύρου εταιρικών μεριδίων (μιλάμε για ΕΠΕ)

The pledge was created by virtue of the Pledge of Shares Agreement dated χχ.χχ.χχχχ with xxxxxx [name of bank] (the “Security Agent”) singing (sic) as pledgee and xxxxx [name of company] singing (sic)as one of the pledgors.

έχουμε: πέρα από τραγουδιάρες τράπεζες και ΕΠΕ να σπάνε πιάτα στην πίστα :woot: :woot: :woot:

pledgee: ενεχυρούχος δανειστής

pledgors: ενεχυραστής κατά τον νόμο 2844, ενεχυράζων κατά την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος

Security Agent; Και στα δύο λινκαρισμένα κείμενα βλέπω να παίζει το "ασφαλειολήπτης/ασφαλειοδότης", αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να το βρω σε παράλληλα σώματα κειμένων.
:scared:

Ευχαριστω!


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Μου θύμισες μια παλιά καυτή συζήτηση:
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=12940.0
(Εγώ εκεί είμαι τώρα ο banned8.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2011)

Τα ενεχυραστής, ενεχύραση, ενεχυράζων στον τίτλο και στο πρώτο νήμα είναι σωστά ή τους λείπει το ιώτα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Επειδή στα αρχαία ήταν έτσι, χωρίς -ι-, δηλαδή _ενεχυράζω, ενεχυρασμός, ενεχυραστής_, ορισμένοι εξακολουθούν να τα χρησιμοποιούν επειδή «είναι πιο σωστά». Το ΛΝΕΓ περιορίζεται στους νεότερους τύπους με το -ι-.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2011)

Και το ΛΚΝ επίσης: ενεχυριάζω κλπ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Για το ΛΚΝ δεν είχα καμιά αμφιβολία. Το ΛΝΕΓ είναι ο συνήθης ύποπτος όταν βλέπουμε να συντηρούνται σε χρήση κάποια αρχαία ζόμπι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 9, 2011)

Κι εγώ ενεχυρίαση το ήξερα, και μου πήγαινε πιο φυσικά στη γλώσσα, αλλά το άλλαξα σε ενεχύραση γιατί αυτός ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται στον νόμο 2844. Στο κείμενό μου να δεις, που πήγαιναν τα "ενεχυρούχος δανείστρια" και "ενεχυράζουσα εταιρεία" σύννεφο (μπλιαχ)!

Έστειλα το ερώτημα σε φίλο αγγλόφωνο μεταφραστή που εργάζεται στο μεταφραστικό τμήμα τράπεζας και μου είπε ότι δεν έχει ξανασυναντήσει τον όρο σε αυτό το κόντεξτ. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι θέλει να πει ο όρος. 

Νίκελ, το είχα δει το νήμα ψάχνοντας, γιατί σε αντίστροφη αναζήτηση ο "ασφαλειολήπτης/δότης" στο europa.eu παραπέμπει σε collateral, που είναι πιο λογική λέξη για την ασφάλεια/εγγύηση κτλ και με τα πολλά έπεσα στο νήμα που παραθέτεις. Πολύ βαθιά τα νερά για μένα. (Μα πόσοι banned είσαστε; Κατεβάζετε εντεκάδα;   )


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Γιά δες τι γίνεται με τον _καταπιστευτικό διαχειριστή_.

*Καταπιστευτικός διαχειριστής*.

Αποδίδει το _security trustee_, αλλά δεν διαφέρει πολύ ο ένας από τον άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Διόρθωση για πληρότητα:
*καταπιστευτικός διαχειριστής εξασφάλισης*

(Φαντάζομαι ότι, αν βγάλεις τον «καταπιστευτικό», μένεις με τον «διαχειριστή εξασφάλισης».)


----------



## Immortalite (Dec 9, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καλημέρα! Έχω ένα πληρεξούσιο για την αποδέσμευση ενεχύρου εταιρικών μεριδίων (μιλάμε για ΕΠΕ)
> 
> ενεχυράζων κατά την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος
> Η Τράπεζα έχει δίκιο.
> ...



Νομίζω ότι ο όρος που ψάχνεις είναι ο  ενεχυρούχος κομιστής, ή κομιστής του ενεχύρου, αν η τράπεζα εκτός από ενεχυρούχος δανειστής, έχει στα χέρια της και τους τίτλους. Ο ενεχυρούχος δανειστής είναι και ο (υπό προϋποθέσεις) διαχειριστής του ενεχύρου και άρα της εξασφάλισης. Μπορεί όμως το ενέχυρο να έχει κατατεθεί και σε χέρια τρίτου. Άρα ο κομιστής του ενεχύρου και ο ενεχυρούχος είναι άλλο πρόσωπο. Στην περίπτωση που σου έστειλα η Άλφα είχε παραχωρήσει τα δικαιώματα του ενεχύρου σε τρίτο πιστωτικό ίδρυμα αλλά εξακολουθούσε να έχει τα σώματα του ενεχύρου. 

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μα πόσοι banned είσαστε; Κατεβάζετε εντεκάδα;


Και δωδεκάδα μπορεί :)


----------



## Immortalite (Dec 9, 2011)

Επειδή ο αντιμινιστρατόρ δεν με αφήνει να κάνω αλλαγές επειδή πέρασε το μισάωρο, να πω ότι όταν λέω ότι η "Τράπεζα έχει δίκιο" εννοώ ότι αυτός είναι ο τρέχων; ο δόκιμος; ο παλιός; ο συνήθης; αυτός ο όρος που τέλος πάντων χρησιμοποιείται εξαπανέκαθεν στη νομική ορολογία. Πολλοί νόμοι (δηλαδή οι συντάκτες τους) δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ανατρέξουν στην ήδη υπάρχουσα ορολογία (μη σου πω ούτε και στη νομοθεσία) και έτσι έχουμε διάφορα τραγελαφικά μερικές φορές. Και να διευκρινίσω ότι ο "διαχειριστής της εξασφάλισης" θα πρέπει να έχει και δικαιώματα διαχείρισης. Έχει στο κείμενό σου;

_
Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, γιατί δεν το μεταφράζεις "σεκιουριτάς" ; _  :inno:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 10, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ -μα πολύ, μα πολύ που κάτσατε και ασχοληθήκατε με αυτό το στριμμένο θέμα- όλους! Συγγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω, αλλά δεν είχα ίντερνετ όλο το απόγευμα. Αν έχω feedback από το γραφείο θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2015)

Καλημέρα!
Επανέρχομαι στον όρο του τίτλου καθώς έχω στο κείμενό μου το *Collateral Agent*. Δείτε παρακάτω ορισμό:

*Also known as a security agent*. The financial institution that holds the collateral on behalf of the lenders under a syndicated loan agreement as security for performance of the borrower’s obligations under the loan agreement. The borrower grants a security interest in the collateral to the collateral agent on behalf of the lenders, and the collateral agent, as secured party under the UCC, takes all necessary administrative and enforcement actions with respect to the collateral on behalf of the lenders.​http://us.practicallaw.com/1-382-3344

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ταιριάζει απόλυτα το _ενεχυρούχος κομιστής_ που προτείνει η Ιμορταλιτέ εδώ. Έτσι όπως το βλέπω, έχει κάποιες ομοιότητες αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη και είπα να ζητήσω τα φώτα σας. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 23, 2015)

Αναβίωση νήματος. Σε κόντεξτ κοινοπρακτικών δανείων που αναφέρει πιο πάνω η μοδερατόρισσα, κυπριακή τράπεζα αποδίδει τον όρο ως "δανειακός αντιπρόσωπος". 
Τώρα, στο κείμενό μου χρησιμοποιείται σε κόντεξτ ενεχυρίασης καταθέσεων (τραπεζικών λογαριασμών), και ως security agent ενεργεί ο pledgee (ενεχυρούχος δανειστής). Τι λέτε; Συνεχίζουμε με το ενεχυρούχος κομιστής ή ταιριάζει κάτι άλλο; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## gilia (Feb 22, 2017)

Αναβίωση ξανά! Το _security agent_ έχει μεταφραστεί και ως _εκπρόσωπος ασφάλειας_ - καλημέρα :)


----------

